# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report, Seadrift, TX. 8/29/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Perfect day sight casting with RC and Harper! I know he was hooked on fishing before, but now I think we caused a problem. He landed several reds from 23-30â€. We even managed to sight cast a nice 17â€ flounder.

Fish were up shallow until about 11:30, then we started to work creeks and drains. Finding most of the fish only coming up to get a meal then disappear back to 5ft of water. Our best baits today were DSL super models strawberry wine and victorious secret on a 1/4oz jig head.

We still have openings for Sept/Oct, whether itâ€™s sight casting, wading, or a fish â€˜n gig. Give us a call for your saltwater fix.


----------

